# Canon 70d error with lens



## BraCas (Oct 29, 2016)

I got a 70 d with a tamron 70-200 2.8.  I am getting errors about cleaning the contacts, so I cleaned it.  It still happens every now and then. I notice it happening during humid weather.  is it truly a contact issue with the camera? or lens?  is the camera going bad??

would it be a non canon lens issue??

thanks
brad


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 31, 2016)

BraCas said:


> I got a 70 d with a tamron 70-200 2.8.  I am getting errors about cleaning the contacts, so I cleaned it.  It still happens every now and then. I notice it happening during humid weather.  is it truly a contact issue with the camera? or lens?  is the camera going bad??
> 
> would it be a non canon lens issue??
> 
> ...



probably a non-canon issue but how did you clean those contacts?


----------



## BraCas (Oct 31, 2016)

I wiped with my lens pen. I know I heard you are suppose to clean with and eraser to get the oils off.  Any suggestions??


----------

